# To All Of Our Members, Happy New Year From SPN!



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2010)

*You are SPN. 
*

*
That is why we are getting better every day!* 

From admin, our mentors and leaders, we wish you all the best for 2011! 
*
Our wish for you*

May NEW YEAR a happy one!
Not by shielding you from all sorrows and pain,
But by strengthening you to bear it, as it comes;
Not by making your path easy,
But by making you sturdy to travel any path;
Not by taking hardships from you,
But by taking fear from your heart;
Not by granting you unbroken sunshine,
But by keeping your face bright, even in the shadows. (Poem found and offered up as our 2011 Greeting by Mai Harinder Kaur ji)

wahkaur:blueturban::happykaur::blinkingkaur:wahmunda:singhsippingcoffee:icecreammunda icecreamkudi rangesingh: :redturban: :happysingh:

Be always in Chardi Kala!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 31, 2010)

I SECOND that Jios...a HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!! to all the SPN Sangat...Cyber Sangats...and world wide dears and nears...May the Satguru Bless all of us with more and better understanding of Gurbani.


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New yEAR!!!


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 31, 2010)

*FOR NEW YEAR:*

Please remember the three R’s: Respect for self; Respect for others; Responsibility for all your actions.

WALK the spiritual life path of seva (selfless service), simran (meditation) & sangat (holy fellowship)!

With Divine Love & Blessings of Waheguru Ji may you always enjoy peace, love, light (enlightenment), health, happiness & prosperity in life!


----------



## ugsbay (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year      mundahug


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 31, 2010)

Best of 2011 for all.

Sat Sri Akal.kaurhugmundahug


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Dec 31, 2010)

To thank all my friends (and to annoy my enemies)  I have made this vidcard.

HAPPY 2011 to all!

YouTube        - My New Year's Video 2011, 2nd ed.


----------



## a.mother (Jan 1, 2011)

Very Happy New year to all of SPN family members from bottom of my heart.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2011)

Mai Ji..exactly what in the card would "annoy" your enemies ?? the KHANDA ?? If that ...then the Khanda annoys all evil minded ones..tyrants..jelaous ones..??? Becasue the KHANDA stands for JUSTICE..... FAIR PLAY.. FOR..the Down Trodden...the underprivileged.....


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 2, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Mai Ji..exactly what in the card would "annoy" your enemies ?? the KHANDA ?? If that ...then the Khanda annoys all evil minded ones..tyrants..jelaous ones..??? Becasue the KHANDA stands for JUSTICE..... FAIR PLAY.. FOR..the Down Trodden...the underprivileged.....



Some of my more, er, conservative Sikh friends believe that we should only celebrate overtly Sikh holidays.  Obviously, I disagree.  Also, I have a few nonSikh friends who are annoyed "Do you have to drag Sikh into everything?  My answer to them is a simple, yep.  (These are all Americans who have not succeeded in converting me to Christianity.)  Actually, though, these are friends, so that doesn't answer your question.

My enemies are annoyed that I am still alive and learning and doing new things and having fun.  Annoying such is a major source of amusement for me.

cheerleader animatedkhanda1


----------

